# comment débloqué mon ipod????



## titusse (10 Septembre 2010)

voila on vien de me donner un ipods!!!!!! 120 GO classics, et je voulaits tout simplement savoirs s'il exister un logiciel qui permette de ne pas passer par itunes, ou du moins que je puisse me connecter sur n'importe qu'elle itunes!!! merci d'avances!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Un iPod classic ne se jailbreak pas (si c'était ça la question).
Tu peux le connecter à n'importer quelle machine, mais pas le synchroniser à plusieurs machines, sauf à perdre les données des synchro précédentes.

En clair, tu ne peux pas récupérer la musique des autres ordis et tout garder sur ton iPod en passant par iTunes


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un iPod classic ne se jailbreak pas (si c'était ça la question).
> Tu peux le connecter à n'importer quelle machine, mais pas le synchroniser à plusieurs machines, sauf à perdre les données des synchro précédentes.
> ...



On peut facilement récupérer les musiques via divers programmes (recherche google, senutti par exemple)


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2010)

Exact 
C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit que ça ne passait pas par iTunes.

PS : Senuti, avec un seul "t"


----------



## davy#3 (12 Septembre 2010)

En fait, si ton but est simplement de modifier la synchronisation sur iTunes du précédent propriétaire, au tien, il te suffit de brancher l'iPod à ton micro, qu'il soit PC ou Mac, de choisir les préférences de synchronisation, et de cliquer sur "synchronisation", ton micro te demandera alors, peut-être même quand tu modifieras les préférences de synchronisation, si tu souhaites changer de bibliothèque ou de support de synchronisation, qui validera alors la bonne réponse est ou devrait faire simplement.

J'espère m'être fait comprendre et ne pas avoir dit des bêtises.

Si par contre tu veux récupérer la musique qui est dessus, comme le dit Sly54, Senuti est alors idéale. Une chose cependant s'il y a de la musique achetée sur iTunes, il te faudra le mot de passe du précédent propriétaire.

Bonne musique


----------

